# ADCC coming up



## JDenz (May 12, 2003)

ADCC is happing this weekend i think and I can't wait to see what happens.  Kerr and Sperry was awsome but Ker was clearly stronger I can't wait to see him and Arona matched up the strength should be a little more even.  Tec wise it is tough to call in ADCC with the no points for 10 minutes.  I wish it was on PPV or something I hate finding out what happens without being able to see it.


----------



## J-kid (May 18, 2003)

A great turnament is Over with Lots of great fights and Unpredictable results.
Results for 1rst and 2ond Place:

Leo Vieira def. Baret Yoshida by points (5x0, I think) 

Marcelo Garcia def. Otto Olsen by rear naked choke 

Saulo Ribeiro def. Ronaldo Jacaré by points (3x0) 

Jon Olav Einemo def. Alexandre Cacareco by choke 

Marcio Pe de Pano def. Fabricio Werdum by choke

Results for 3rd and 4rth Place: 

Royler Gracie def. Rany Vahra (I'm not totally positive Vahra was Royler's opponent... I think it was by points) 

Vitor Shaolin def. Chris Brown by rear naked choke 

David Terrell def. Ricardo Almeida by leg lock (don't know what kind) 

Roger Gracie def. Xande Ribeiro by points (3x0) 

Alex Araujo def. Mike Van Arsdale (I think by leg lock) 

Just got the results from A post at U.G. then i took it from bullshido


----------



## JDenz (May 19, 2003)

What about Kerr?


----------



## J-kid (May 20, 2003)

I heard he lost.


----------



## JDenz (May 20, 2003)

Kid Peligro Jiu-Jitsu News . . . ADCC 2003 Day One - Upsets, Youngbloods Rise and Arona topples Kerr 
Submitted by: Kid Peligro / ADCC JJ Editor
Posted On 05/18/2003

Day one of ADCC 2003 had a large share of upsets and the aanouncement of the arrival of the 'youngbloods'. The first of the major upsets occured when Roger Gracie defeated multiple times Champion Mario Sperry by points in a great battle. The two fighters exchanged position and takedown attempts until Roger got a sweep from the guard and ended up mounted on Sperry. After series of great exchanges young Roger got the points win. 

As if that was not enough, Royler Gracie, in his second match of the day against Eddie Bravo, was submmited via triangle choke. Royler was ahead by a score of 6 x 2 when Bravo, somehow managed to slap a tight triangle on Gracie and get the sub with less than one minute to go in the match. 

Bravo stayed on the mat overcome with emotion. Soon after the match, the two exchanged hugs. Royler, who up to that point had not been scored upon in 13 ADCC matches was stunned and commented: 'I like to think of myself as a machine but sometimes I realise that I am not one!' 

Bravo on his next match met up with one of the 'youngbloods' in Leo Vieira, and lost by a large score as Leo did a display of modern, dynamic Submission wrestling rarely seen before in competition. When asked if he was still thinking of his previous match Bravo replied: 'No! He just fought a great fight!' 

The final stunning upset was the work of young Marcelinho, who choked Vitor 'Shaolin' out in less than 30 seconds. Marcelinho had defeated Renzo Gracie in his previous match by points ( 9 x 0) after getting Renzo's back earlu in the match also. 

In other matches: 

Baret Yoshida was down 6 x 0 with one minute to to and still managed to win over Soca 9 x 6 

In the 88KG is going to be Saulo who beat David Terrel in an overtime war against Jacare who beat Ricardo Almeida in a five overtime war, that was so far the best match ever in ADCC history. 

In the 99KG it will be Cacareco who submitted Xande Ribeiro and Jon Olav Einemo who beat Roger Gracie by points 2 x 0 

In the over division, Pe de Pano had the fastest submission against Paz (under 15 seconds guillotine) and even managed a takedown against Jeff Monson in the earlier round, will face Werdun who submitted Van Arsdale by armlock 

The Superfight saw a superfit Ricardo Arona beat Mark Kerr in overtime by a takedown. The fight was a 30 minute stand up battle with Kerr appearing uncharacteristically out of shape but still managing to make a match out of it. 

More fights today as the finals and the absolute take place.


----------



## JDenz (May 20, 2003)

An unbelieveable day, impossible to describe until the magnitude can be digested! Day two matches look this way: 

under 65.99 KG: 
Final: Leo Veiera v. Baret Yoshida 
3/4th place match: Eddie Bravo v. Alexandre Soca 


66-76.9 KG: 
Final: Otto Olson v. Marcello Garcia 
3/4th place match: Chris Brown v. Shaolin Ribeiro 

77-87.9 KG: 
Final: Saulo Ribeiro v. Ronaldo Jacare 
3/4th place match: David Terrell v. Ricardo Almeida 

88-98.9 KG: 
Final: Jon Olav Einmo v . Alexandre Cacarecoe 
3/4th place match: Roger Gracie v. Xande Ribeiro 

99 KG & Up: 
Final: MArcio Cruz v . Fabrizio Werdum 
3/4th place match: Alex Araujo v. Mike Van Arsdale 

OPEN DRAW - 16 MAN ABSOLUTE TOURNAMENT


----------



## JDenz (May 20, 2003)

The last day of the greatest ADCC event ever has just finished with a great surprise: Dean Lister, the 4th alternate for the absolute division won the whole thing. Dean submitted Nathan Marquadt via kimura, Saulo Ribeiro by leg lock in a double overtime war, defeated Pe de Pano by points in the last 15 seconds of the semifinal and submitted Cacareco in the final with a foot lock. 

The stunned Lister was on the verge of tears as he said: 'I can't believe this is happening, Arona was my hero when he won and now I am in his position. I am just a guy from San Diego. I want to thank my sponsors, Sycuan Casino, City Boxing, Marina Mortage and my friends Jocko and Brendt for all the hard training and support. I also have to thank Ron Bergum, Kid Peligro for being my friends and supporting me 100% of the time. My new friend and teacher Royce Gracie who showed me a lot a bout strategy and some great techniques and my old instructor Fabio Santos for the early instruction in BJJ! This is a dream come true!' 

Leo Vieira beat Barret Yoshida by points in a match that he totally dominated the dangerous hawaiian. In other fights, Royler Gracie came back to replace the injured Eddie Bravo and defeated Soca Carneiro for the U65 3rd place. 

In the U77 Marcelinho Garcia choked Otto Olson for the title while Shaolin Ribeiro defeated Chris Brown by points. Marcelinho also won the 'most technical award'. 

Saulo Ribeiro, returning to the finals for the fourth time in four ADCC's beat Ronaldo 'Jacare' 3 x 0 (taking the back). Saulo won the title and the battle of the 'Amazon' as they are both from that state. David Terrel submitted Almeida via foot lock for the 3rd place. 

Jon Olav Einemo submitted Cacareco and took the U99 title while Roger Gracie beat Xande Ribeiro by points for 3rd. Olav, who trains along with his friends in Norway proved to be a real force who has been steadily improving his game and will be a force for many years. 

Pe de Pano won the over division by submission over Fabrizio Werdum and Alex Araujo subbed Mike Van Arsdale for 3rd.


----------

